# Hand Drawn Pinarello



## FireWaterBoy (29 Oct 2021)

I have a real love for late 90's early 00's frames. My dream bike was/is the Pinarello Galileo from 2003. I've owned this bike for more than ten years. 

But then on a high speed descent I crashed it and totaled the bike. Me and the frame survived so to turn a negative into a positive I decided to draw on it. 

This is the result, I hope you will enjoy looking at the bike 






















For more info & pics see, https://firewaterboy.com/ or https://www.instagram.com/firewaterboy_art/

Enjoy!


----------



## DRM (29 Oct 2021)

That is amazing, it must have taken such a long time to do


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

Love it.


----------



## Rooster1 (29 Oct 2021)

What processes did you use, is this just marker pens and then a clear coat?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

Wow


----------



## FireWaterBoy (29 Oct 2021)

Rooster1 said:


> What processes did you use, is this just marker pens and then a clear coat?



Yes! A permanent marker and then a very thick lacquer to protect the drawings. 

Thanks for all the nice comments, really appreciated


----------



## FireWaterBoy (29 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> That is amazing, it must have taken such a long time to do



Took more or less 6 months. Drawing every night after work until 2-3am.. Had lots of problems with smudging at the start so had to clean/redo a lot of parts. That ate up a lot of the time


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2021)

Would look better with a few guns and fighter jets on there, but even so its pretty neat!


----------



## DRM (30 Oct 2021)

FireWaterBoy said:


> Took more or less 6 months. Drawing every night after work until 2-3am.. Had lots of problems with smudging at the start so had to clean/redo a lot of parts. That ate up a lot of the time


It’s stunning, is the bike unrideble after the crash, or has it been repaired and now useable?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2021)

pretty cool that lad.


----------



## FireWaterBoy (30 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> It’s stunning, is the bike unrideble after the crash, or has it been repaired and now useable?



Thanks! 

The frame survived the crash. Everything else got destroyed. So sprayed it white and drew on it. 
This is my current bike. I've ridden more than 11 000 km's on it this year! I love it


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2021)

That is seriously cool.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2021)

So are we talking felt tip pen and lacquer?


----------



## FireWaterBoy (1 Nov 2021)

dan_bo said:


> So are we talking felt tip pen and lacquer?



I used a permanent marker and a friend who spray paints cars put a very thick lacquer on it. Came out looking like glass/porcelain!


----------



## Fredo76 (9 Nov 2021)

Wow! Looks fantastic!

That's the most personalized bike I think I've ever seen. Congratulations.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Nov 2021)

Wow!


----------



## carpiste (9 Nov 2021)

Like a full sleeve tattoo for your bike but....


Far, far more cool
You do realise there are now guys thinking, mmmm, maybe I could do that to my old...


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Nov 2021)

I know I want it done!


----------



## Gunk (9 Nov 2021)

I absolutely love it, probably one of the best bikes I’ve ever seen. Completely unique.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Nov 2021)

That's beautiful. Congratulations on such an original and memorable frame finish.

Dario Pegoretti (who made custom frames for top professionals - such as Miguel Indurain - under Pinarello decals) also used to hand paint frames.


----------



## matticus (10 Nov 2021)

FireWaterBoy said:


> I have a real love for late 90's early 00's frames. My dream bike was/is the Pinarello Galileo from 2003. I've owned this bike for more than ten years.
> 
> But then on a high speed descent I crashed it and totaled the bike. Me and the frame survived so to turn a negative into a positive I decided to draw on it.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! 

(although I'm not sure about that seatpost ... ;-) )


----------



## FireWaterBoy (10 Nov 2021)

Fredo76 said:


> Wow! Looks fantastic!
> 
> That's the most personalized bike I think I've ever seen. Congratulations.



Thanks!

You're right it's pretty personalized. It has the climbs I train on (in order so you can actually do the whole route), my rider number when I was a messenger, I put a Buddha on the top tube that says 'be lucky' so I can rub it for good luck, my town is in there more than once, me and my girlfriend are there and also my dog!

I think it will be impossible for me to ever sell this bike.


----------



## FireWaterBoy (10 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Like a full sleeve tattoo for your bike but....
> 
> 
> Far, far more cool
> You do realise there are now guys thinking, mmmm, maybe I could do that to my old...



Yes and good on them


----------



## FireWaterBoy (10 Nov 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> That's beautiful. Congratulations on such an original and memorable frame finish.
> 
> Dario Pegoretti (who made custom frames for top professionals - such as Miguel Indurain - under Pinarello decals) also used to hand paint frames.
> View attachment 617240
> View attachment 617241



Really nice. Especially the first one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## FireWaterBoy (10 Nov 2021)

matticus said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> (although I'm not sure about that seatpost ... ;-) )



Yes agreed! The seat post has been changed for a more classic black carbon seat post with a small white triangle on it


----------



## keithmac (10 Nov 2021)

Looks great!. Some time gone into that.


----------



## mpemburn (16 Dec 2021)

Stunning! Made my day!


----------



## Saluki (16 Dec 2021)

Just beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## FishFright (16 Dec 2021)

That is epic !


----------

